# What Doctor's Don't Tell You



## Cyber Ninja (Apr 22, 2006)

This is a great website for all kinds of conditions and ailments. Worth a look.


http://www.wddty.co.uk/


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 22, 2006)

I think they had some sort of database malfunction. I looked up "knee pain" and its listed as a title under K, but still I get an entry related to coccyx pain.
TW


----------



## Carol (Apr 22, 2006)

Aye, that's because sore knees are a pain in the backside :rofl:


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Apr 23, 2006)

Register for the newsletter. The newsletter is phenomenal. All kinds of conditions and ailments are brought up.


----------

